# SongCraft Station Debuts New Studio Desk Designs, Home Delivery & Set-up Services



## atopel (Aug 2, 2012)

*For Immediate Release August, 2012


SongCraft Station Debuts New Studio Desk Designs,
Home Delivery & Set-up Services*

*Rehoboth Beach, DE* SongCraft Station has introduced a new series of hand-made home studio desks and a new home delivery and set-up service for customers residing within a 300 mile radius from it's Rehoboth Beach, Delaware shop location.

SongCraft Station's new All-Wood Series of home studio desks includes its artisan-crafted Songwriter, Composer, and Grande models constructed with hardwoods and Grade A plywood veneers. The All-Wood Series desks are considerably lighter in weight than the company's Standard Series hardwood and laminate desks, and are available with optional hand-rubbed French Polish finishes. The SongCraft Station Home Studio Desk line was created for customers who wanted pro-audio quality home studio desks that would fit in smaller spaces and blend with their home furnishings.

"These new All-Wood desks are truly stunning" quotes Jim Sabo, the company's master builder. " We've been fortunate to obtain some of the most beautiful cherry, walnut, and mahogany we've seen in years, and our French Polish finishes look like glass."

The company has also implemented a new home delivery & set-up service program for customers located within a 300 mile radius of their shop.

"When we figured out that we could deliver and assemble our desks to many of our customers homes for approximately the same price that UPS Ground freight would cost, it was a no-brainier" said Sabo.

"Many people, especially musicians in major cities, live in high-rise apartments and condos" said Sabo. "While our desks were specifically designed to fit in smaller spaces, not everyone has the ability to receive and assemble our furniture. Plus, we like to meet our customers. It's a lot of fun and a labor of love for us."

Sabo points out that over 40 million people live in close enough proximity to his shop for him to be able to deliver and set up his desks personally to major cities including New York, Washington D.C, Philadelphia, and Baltimore.

The SongCraft Station Home Studio Desk line was created to accommodate home recording enthusiasts who have limited floor space and wanted pro-audio quality studio desks that would aesthetically blend with their home decor. It's patent-pending Desktop Cable Cabinet line allows users to organize and hide unsightly wires and cables, and power up to 8 components in sequence.


For more information, visit http://www.songcraftstation.com (www.songcraftstation.com) or email [email protected].

Owner - Vicki Topel, President
Contact - Avrim Topel
Email - [email protected]
URL - http://www.songcraftstation.com
Phone - 302-750-8563


[/url]


----------

